# Hall of Fame 2022



## Darren White (May 3, 2022)

Congratulations to all the wonderful poets who participated. Many made it to the final and wrote 30 poems in 30 days. That is a huge achievement. Participants who completed the 30 days should  have received your awards. If not, please contact me 


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Jenthepen
 TL Murphy
 Audrey
 tonsonenotany
 Ritudimrinautiyal
 Tmarie
 Vranger
 darkkin
 S J Ward
 gofa
 river rose​


Everyone who participated, but didn't make it to 30 poems, don't feel sad. Next year you'll have a new chance. Thank you all for joining. It was a wonderful poetry year


----------

